# Ocean turbine generating electricity from tidal currents.



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Electricity flows from ocean turbine to grid for first time in western hemisphere â Down East â Bangor Daily News â BDN Maine


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Cool technology!


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

yes , I wrote a paper in community collage for 201 English about the bay of Fundy and tidal power 30 years ago, maintenance is still a big problem.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

> ORPC will receive 21.5 cents per kilowatt hour produced, he said, which is higher than the fluctuating price paid to producers on the open electricity market.


21.5 KWH wholesale. I'd say cost is still a big problem. Hope everyone in the area is ready for there rates to go up.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

The NRDC had an article on a guy who is designing them. I think it was at least 2 years ago. They looked like egg beaters and could capture energy from any direction.


----------



## Jpchar (May 31, 2012)

The technology has been around for years. The Rance Tidal Power Station in France has been operating since 1966. With the exception of hydro-electric dams, large scale power generation from renewable resources are not economically viable.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

I can see it now. Sierra Club sues ocean generator company claiming the blades are killing the North Atlantic Fenderhead shark. Claims we should all just cut back our energy use.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Actually we could conserve enough energy to eliminate the need for more power generation probably for decades. We might even be able to mothball some of the most polluting and CO2 generating plants already online.

And we could do that without burning candles and shivering in the dark.


----------

